# Bow hunting without a tree stand or a blind.



## Kpap21 (Aug 5, 2010)

Find a heavy trail. Build a blind out of brush, branches and sapplings. Just make sure you leave some holes to shoot through. Load up on some sort of scent killer too. Good luck


----------



## Air Raider (May 18, 2010)

walk , look and listen very SLOWWWW


----------



## Bowhunter36 (Jun 9, 2010)

i shot my first bow deer last year off a blue 55 gal plastic drum that i rolled back into a fields edge and she never noticed me came out at 23 yards that wack she was in my freezer!! i do have 3 stands and feel that the stands or blind is the best method but my point is make do with what you have at the time and use the wind and SIT STILL!!!!


----------



## gdcpony (Oct 16, 2007)

I have hunted this way for 20yrs. It takes allot of patience. I like to find a good piece of brush to sit behind downwind of a good trail. Then I sit still. Allot of times I use a tree for a back rest to be more comfortable and just sleep. Wonder how many deer have walked by me.


----------



## kraven (Jan 25, 2006)

I hunt this way too for maybe the last 15 or so years.

Use your head, read up on deer behavior, and scout the terrain well. 
Read up on how to use the wind. Move slowly and look around.

You'll screw up. You'll jump deer out of beds. You'll do lots of things wrong, but it's rewarding to learn so much so fast.


----------



## Richard932 (Jul 6, 2010)

I Would get a camo canvas from Wal-mart I'm thinken about 13 bucks and they do work I shot a few deer this way from 15 to 25 yrds away but i was busted alot.I've learnt alot over the last few years on deer from bow hunting then I ever did gun hunting


----------



## *PA*Hunter (Mar 12, 2010)

I hunt this way as well, like the guys above me said be still, use cover scent and dont get upset if you get busted or miss. I took off for 8 years from archery hunting while I was in the military and last year was my first season since I got out and I missed 4 deer and got busted countless times. But its a great sport and im OBSESSED now. Good luck Dave.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

It can be a tough way to hunt with that being said also one of the most satisying all I can say is move slow then even slower glass around move 10 20 feet stop look listen I have killed a few deer still hunting with a bow very very satisfying hunt..


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I've killed several whitetails in MI and a mulie in CO from natural blinds. Invest in a folding saw and a pair of branch nippers, as they can make a natural blind out of pretty any decent looking location. I've never used netting or burplap, as I want them to be as natural as possible without any foreign scent. Another option, if you have access, are hunting around round hay bales along field edges. A big downed tree or root bundle similarly makes a very good hiding spot, as long as you play the wind and are very deliberate in your movements. You don't get away with much on the ground, but as others have stated, it is truly the icing on the cake when you are taggin a critter.


----------



## Shadow Man (Mar 25, 2008)

When you find a suitable place to hunt from the ground, dig a hole big enough (pretty good-sized, actually) for your feet. That way, you can sit on the ground confortably and be able to shoot without cramped knees. A camp stool with a back rest is useful and portable, too. I use both methods with good success. Brush-in your background well and move slowly. It'll be fun!

Shadow Man


----------



## OStateDrenalin89 (Sep 23, 2009)

A well built make shift blind can work even more effective than a blind bought from the store. I'd focus on clearing areas and gathering good brush material to use and maybe locate some trees like evergreens that would work well for cover between your structure. I think it's a very satisfying way to hunt and I also had a buddy of mine, although not suggested, would just climb up in a tree and sit up there. There was success before blinds and tree stands were manufactured. Great opportunity to learn a lot this season.


----------



## trophyhill (Jul 8, 2008)

boxerjake77 said:


> This will be my first deer season, and by the time I get everything I will be needing I'll be short on funds to get a stand or a blind.
> How many people hunt like this?? What is the best way to go about this.


out here in NM we call this spot and stalk. thats how we do it. and love it. big kill zones compared to hunting out of a tree. good luck


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

Shot my first deer from the ground, It's a rush! 

Make a tree seat for about $10.00 and use it. I think I seen it called a Dean Torres seat but I'm not sure. I will see if I have pics of mine. Great little seat to carry as you sneak through the timber and find a spot or already have a spot. There is nothing wrong with hunting from the ground. As mentioned before, stay still, down wind, and be patient. 

Good Luck and have fun.

I found the link to the seat. It really does work.
http://www.bowyersedge.com/treeseat.html


----------



## Death_Dealer (Jan 19, 2010)

I use to/sometimes still do hunt like this. I put an old milk crate in front of a nice big white oak(nice back rest) that was near a well used trail. I had deer that would walk past me and not even know I was there and even had a doe bed down about 20-25 yards away from me. It will really get your heart pumping

Make sure that you practice shooting sitting down.:wink:


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Hunting from the ground is the only way I hunt. Its easy to climb a tree and lay some beat down on a big deer. When you hunt from the ground with no blind no nothing. Its much much harder to do. I have a little chair I sit in. I just sit up against a tree and use my foot to move the leaves. So when you move your feet you don't make a ton of noise. If you can sit totally on the ground and shoot your bow. Do that. You have way better coverage. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

My 11 year old son and i both shot are deer from the ground last year on public land here in iowa. We just stayed down wind of the deer trail hid behind some pines and blended in.wash your clothes in bakeing soda and get some spray scent killer. Good luck and keep us posted!!!!


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

I love my Tree Saddle, but I recently came across a huge blown-down tree that made a nasty mess and I'm kinda excited to hunt from the middle of it!
.


----------



## BuckmyBass (Aug 9, 2006)

hey its not all that bad. a great challenge for sure. i hunted like his for several years cause of lack of funds. Yet years after ive gotten many tree stands & blinds still to this day my biggest buck ever came from hunting on the ground. it was a 17 point that scored 149 6/8. I shot him from a log jam during the rut. its not easy.... but with time it can be done. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Spot/stalk is my most favored way to hunt,always keep the breeze in your face,move slowly with caution,always watch your steps,keep your eyes wide and sharp along with your eyes.follow the signs,tracks,poop,scrapes/rubs etc.,I try to stay as far off the trails as I can,but close enough for good eye contact.when I find a bedding area that looks recently well used and has signs of normal activity,I will find cover and wait,less I have spotted my game,then I pursue,then move in for shot...I have used calls before while waiting by a bedding area and had a decent success rate also.hope any of this helps,and you have an awesome season,and get hooked for life


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

i have killed more than a few deer this way...it's a rush let me tell you!!

i had a 7 point at under 10 yards last year while i was sitting on a tripod stool up against a tree...he knew something wasn't right but he couldn't figure it out..curiosity would have killed him had he not been staring right at me causing me not to be able to draw...it was a great rush none the less!!

i usually hunt from a treestand in archery season but i have a few spots where i always sit on the ground


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

i've archery hunted for over 12 years now without taking a single shot from a tree stand. i guess we have different rules here in Mt- definitely not as crowded as other places (unless you're talking about deer- plenty of those). i feel a little spoiled really. here you don't really have to "hunt" deer- you just shoot them. normally i shoot one on the way home from an unsuccessful elk hunt.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

I often hunker down between some natural windfalls if there's a trail nearby. If you have enough cover and the wind is right you can see deer alright.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

I hunt this way as well. Im too big for a stand and scared of heights honestly. No funds for a new blind. I use cover and cut and stack limbs. I also spot and stalk. Im still learning from all of it.


----------



## broguearcher (May 17, 2008)

I killed two deer from the ground last year! I found a combination of blowdown/vines. I got into the middle of it and hollowed out a really nice natural blind. You don't have nearly the same field of view as from a treestand but it's a lot of fun to hunt that way and overall much more comfortable.


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

This thread had me thinking about hunting off the ground and what a rush it is. I was doing the math and trying to figure out how many deer I have taken from the ground. 
I remember getting to a stand on a small food plot(30yardsx30 yards) and had wasp build a nest in my stand. I cut a few branches and made a quick blind. I shot a doe at 26 yards that night. She knew I was there but I was able to make the shot. 

All in all I have taken 4 deer with bow from the ground. It's way more of a rush and you will be amazed how they can pick up on the slightest movement and suttle wind changes. Take a look at that seat I posted earlier. It's easy to carry, easy to make, and lightweight. It works on K.I.S.S system.


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

I also love hunting from the ground. It is way more rewarding. If you spot and stalk, do it slowly. Walk 2-3 steps then stop and glass the area. Your view of the woods change with each step. Look for antlers, and ear flickering. Most of the time, the buck will be laying down. Like others have said, keep the wind in your face and be patient. You will get busted from the ground, but that is why it is called hunting and not killing.


----------

